# Don't let your hedgehog near your laptop!



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud and I were taking a nap and he woke up before me and decided it would be a good idea to take a wee on my laptop keyboard. I awoke when i heard him pressing one of the keys down which caused the computer to make noise. I quickly pulled him off, wiped off the pee and put him away.
Alas, he peed enough to cause damage. My laptop is broken and i have to get it fixed.
You've been warned!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG! That is funny but poor you! I was wondering is cloud an albino or apricot or?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

:roll: :lol: 

I'm sure that will be fun explaining to the repair guy that your hedgehog peed on your computer :shock:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww haha
Im not 100 % correct BUT I think cloud is a dark eyed cinnicot??


----------



## Genevieve (Dec 13, 2008)

zoologist said:


> I awoke when i heard him pressing one of the keys down which caused the computer to make noise.


do you have a macbook??? silly hedgie. :roll: :lol:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

omg, sorry y'all! i havent checked this topic in forever.

yes, you're right. Cloud is a black-eyed cinnicot 


and yeah, i have a macbook.


good news is that it works! bad news is that the battery and processor are shot  costy repairs....


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

Were you spending too long on HHC? Maybe Cloud was weeing in protest...


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol: bwahaha
Tucker is sitting here with me and my laptop. He likes to cuddle next to it...
I think it's the gentle heat it puts out...
And the fact if im on HHC he can look at little pics of little buddies


----------

